

RBS Experiences Severe Technical Issues for Third Day - jwblackwell
http://www.natwest.com/personal.ashx

======
arethuza
According to the BBC it's not all of RBS, mainly Natwest and a few RBS
accounts:

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-18547149>

